# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  53gr Vmax and ADI Benchmark 1 powder

## Beetroot

Hi all, have a few components no longer in need of and willing to sell or exchange with stuff I do need.

An unopened box of 100 Hornady 53gr Vmax projectiles.
307 grams of ADI Benchmark 1 powder.

Happy to exchange for:
140gr 6.5mm Hornady Amax
55gr Soft point Hornady Projectiles
ADI 2209
ADI 2208

Not sure if a picture is of any use, but here's one anyway. 

Sam

----------


## 6x47

Can swap the 53s for a cannister of 2209 (with a $15 diff my way) if it's any use to you.

Also have some bulk 55 Hornady SPs but don't need any BM1.

----------


## Beetroot

> Can swap the 53s for a cannister of 2209 (with a $15 diff my way) if it's any use to you.
> 
> Also have some bulk 55 Hornady SPs but don't need any BM1.


Sorry I have sold the projectiles.
Are you wanting to part with some projectiles? How much would you want for 50 or 100 of them?

----------


## 6x47

Annoying- just checked my supply and I've only got ?90% of a factory box left. My son gave the bulk ones to a mate..

If you want them, say $26 couriered to an urban addr

----------

